# Classical Musician Struggles To Like “Mozart In The Jungle” Because It’s Terrible



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

OH MERCY!

http://www.throwcase.com/2016/03/21/classical-musician-struggles-like-mozart-jungle-terrible/


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Funny article. I liked the Malcom McDowell quote: ""It was hard for me when that chap started doing lots of creative things like getting the whole orchestra arrested. The only way I could be creative was to abandon the humdrum demands of modern western life and travel to a quaint South-American village where everybody is authentic and I could compose my symphony, _on paper_. That's how creativity works."


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2016)

I preferred Aunt Sally's broadly pluralistic, pan-tonal artistic ideals.


----------



## Harold in Columbia (Jan 10, 2016)

> The head writer behind the show told us what he thought of Man's scandalous comments. "Well, I'm not sure he saw the episode where we had the elite orchestral musicians taking drugs," he said. "Did he see that? I mean, it's classical music, and it's DRUGS. He really should have seen that, it's incredible."
> 
> We spoke to Hailey, the main character of the show. "When I make a mistake, I don't just play a wrong note, I drop my ******* oboe," she said attractively.


This is very good.



> Student Has Amazing Breakthrough By Doing What Teacher Says


It seems as though this is a site worth browsing at some length.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Harold in Columbia said:


> This is very good.
> 
> It seems as though this is a site worth browsing at some length.


Sure is. Some funny stuff on there.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I grew up thinking of the Schumanns as Paul Heinried and Katharine Hepburn, and they never took drugs or dropped their instruments (granted the difficulty of dropping a piano). So nice to see that our subculture is no longer burdened with positive stereotypes.


----------



## Harold in Columbia (Jan 10, 2016)

Woodduck said:


> I grew up thinking of the Schumanns as Paul Heinried and Katharine Hepburn, and they never took drugs or dropped their instruments (granted the difficulty of dropping a piano).


I once saw a couple of clips from that movie - Robert being a nervous, sensitive artist and presenting Clara with "Widmung"; Katharine Hepburn telling off Liszt with rapier wit, because Katharine Hepburn contractually gets to tell at least once person off with rapier wit in every movie she does - and just about put out my eyes.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nathanb said:


> I preferred Aunt Sally's broadly pluralistic, pan-tonal artistic ideals.


 Me too..........:lol:


----------

